# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  TIRONSJA E BOSTONIT tani  edhe ne forum

## Stela_Boston

Hej ca boni juve si ja kaloni te gjith 
now first of all ju uroj nga zemra te gjitheve gezuar vitin e ri dhe fat te mbar 
second un quhem Ledia ( stela e kam ven per sport) dhe jam 17 vjece jetoj ne Boston ( papapapa edhe lek shqiptare shef neper rrug jo me njerez)  kshu pra kaq per veten njiher per njiher me von do tju dergoj dhe foton 
       kisses to all of u 
                           Ledia :macka e bardhe:

----------


## GoDDeSS

hey welcome! Me pelqene shume emri jot!

----------


## AlBaNiaN_GaNg

goddess me duket se dhe ti e ke emrin Ledia lol te vertetin  :perqeshje:  

hey Ledia me pseudonimin stela mirese erdhe goce..ci ke bere vetes lol ketu keta te hane te gjalle, sikur te thush ti i kemi marre parat me perqindje dhe su dham asgje lol  :shkelje syri:  bej shaka zemra, jane njerez persemari, deri sa nuk i prek ne seder  :perqeshje:

----------


## Exotica13

mirserdhe ledia ja kalofsh mire .

----------


## {Princi}

mua me pelqen shum avatari jot...can i borrow it??

----------


## Stela_Boston

Hej flm qe te gjith per mirepritjen  Goddes thnx , Albanian gang po emri i vertete esht edhe ti ashtu e ke ???  the  yankee   u can borrow it  ........................thnxsss again  
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Blerim London

Mire se erdhe 
ja kalofsh sa me mire 
shpresoj qe do ja kalosh mire 

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## BlondiE_18

Ledia mire se erdhe ne forum :buzeqeshje: ...have fun sis...

----------


## Stela_Boston

Ja dhe fotoja ime   :macka e bardhe:   :macka e bardhe:

----------


## Tironcja---

hmmmmmm
U bon 2 tironce nga bostoni ne forum.........ehehe apapa ka lezet :P Mireseerdheeeeee bofsh qef

----------


## {Princi}

syte i paske shum te thelle...humbem rrugen ne naivet...

----------


## Stela_Boston

ajde Tironcja tjeter flm shum (ku jeton ti ) ........yankee  thank you        :buzeqeshje:

----------


## {Princi}

ka lezet shpirti me pa tironcet.....

----------


## durrsake4ever

Hey Ledia....mireserdhe ne forum.  Kam qene ne Boston....shume mire eshte dhe atje....kam gjithe ato rob andej.  Ke te drejte te mysin shqipot kudo ne Boston (but.....it's cool though).  S'ka si shqiptaret.  Bofsh qejf lal.  Pacim.

----------


## EndTironci

hajde tmorsha tligat u bon dy tironce mer amon ju morsha tligat 
Ledia mir se erdhe nforum rrusho nice nick bye the way, and nice pic jakalofsh mir mes nesh rrusho

----------


## elda

Mire se erdhe Ledia.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Mirserdhe mes nesh Ledia!!

Ja kalofsh sa me mire yllo!

Me respekt Driloni!

----------


## Toni222us

hallall moj tironce na nderove 
me ardhjen tende je si shpirt 
mos u genje nga fjalet e bukura 
se te gjith tek ty i kan syt 
dhe ne forum ty do te gjujn.... lol
mirseerdhe ne forum dhe ja kalofsh mire 
kam qene ne boston dhe eshte bukur aty
 them se do te jete stacioni i fundit i jetes
 time ku do ngerme folene  :perqeshje:  :perqeshje:  LooL

----------


## Stela_Boston

hej shum flm per komplimentet qe te gjith.....papapapa sa mir te presin njerzit ka lezet hehehehe ku ka si shqiptaret mo aman rrac e mir e bukur e sjellshme vetem donjer me te rrall e prishin po prap ska gje,anyways thank u guys again ......durrsake4ever cin ke ktej ti se mbase i njof edhe un.......Toni po ti ku jeton tani dhe cfar  vendi ne boston ke qen? 


                                                                 hugs n' kisses from 
                                                                                            Ledia

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

Mireserdhe Ledia :buzeqeshje: 
Befsh qef ktu edhe te uroj edhe ty Gezuar Vitin e Ri!!

----------

